# Quick panic post...



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would call and ask the vet's advice. I know my vet is quite good about letting me know when to wait and see and when to come in. I know for a human antibiotics usually have you feeling better within two or three days but I don't know if it the same for dogs. I braced myself when I saw the title of your thread fearing bad news about Pushkin. It is a good sign she is eating and pooping normally. Poor girl, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'd suggest to the vet to do a complete blood work up soon. That holding her belly up...how you describe her back hunched up makes me nervous. I'm probably way off base. But something in her stomach might be causing her to try to get the weight off her belly and thus, hunching up her back. If it doesn't improve in a week or so, I'd want to have a scope put down there. But that's just paranoid me probably. I do hope everything will be okay. And it probably will. It does sound good that she's eating and pooping normally. But you're right to be pro-active with the vet and get to the bottom of this. Sending lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Go the the vet!!

Pebbles started acting very strangely after returning from a walk, we were a bit worried so took him to the vets...an allergic reaction to something.

Even though it cost some ££ it was worth it for the peace of mind :act-up:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yeah, think I will go back in the morning. She's livened up a little bit this evening but I've been out for a couple of hours so it might be just she's pleased I'm home... thank goodness someone is lol!

Thanks for the support. I'm also very paranoid about the dogs Poodlebeguiled, much more than I am about hubby or myself! It's the weight of responsibility of a living creature being dependent on you I guess - I was the same with the cats.

Sorry to scare you CT Girl! Pushkin's latest results should be here Monday or Tuesday - had bloods done yesterday 

And yes eusty, peace of mind is priceless... 

Was just getting my knickers in a twist about the whole thing I guess!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Unless she gets worse this evening, or is much better in the morning, I would phone the vet in the morning. They will know how quickly the drugs given should take effect, and whether she perhaps need a higher dose of pain killers - or further investigation - and either way it will put your mind at rest.

ETA - cross posted with you, Manxcat


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wondering what the latest is with Pippin? Did you consult the vet again? I'm sitting here "across the pond" from you worrying! Hope the cause of her problem is found and fixed ASAP. So many poodle health worries under your roof, you poor thing! And poor little Pippin, too. Hoping to hear she's more comfortable. (This is a really wild, off-the-wall guess, but could she have some nerve/back pain causing her to hold her leg up, arch her back and feel so queasy, perhaps? Whatever it is, I wish her well!):clover:

*ETA, I was posting just as you were Manxcat! Glad you will re-visit the vet in the morning!*


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And she's just had a little snack - mushy rice and a bit of her wet food in it, woofed it down and is now quite bright! 

Flippin' dogs!! It's no wonder I'm going so grey...

I did think about back pain but if you'd seen the vet working on her back and hips with nary a whimper... well let's just say it made me wince... Still wondering if it might be pancreatitis, and _had _thought kidneys but she's weeing okay... *sigh*... 

Still going to check in with the vets in the morning though


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have read that digestive system pain can cause a stiff gait, but if she has been hopping for several weeks that would mean several weeks of intermittent stomach discomfort, which does not sound very likely without you noticing some other symptoms. Has she changed food recently, or anything like that? Of course the two things could be completely unconnected, which makes it even more difficult. I'm glad she is feeling a bit better, perhaps the ABs are beginning to work at last.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yes, the vet is kind of in a quandary because firstly she couldn't find a reason for the stiff gait, which was getting more regular, and then Pippin came down with the stomach problems which may or may not be related.

She decided to err on the side of caution and treat the abdo pain first, then if the gait continues we can get xrays and so forth done. She actually said to me that a limp of several weeks duration is probably less immediately serious than the abdominal problems, especially in a little dog, which I could understand. 

Pippin does have bouts of gastro problems, has always done since she was a pup, but has been pretty much okay for some time now. She's on a food for delicate digestions and it hasn't changed for months. The only thing that she's had different is a little bit of pureed butternut squash occasionally, but no noticeable problems afterwards. Generally if she's eaten something that disagrees with her it is obvious quite quickly (pong!!!).

She had a problem with a back leg when she was about 8 months old that we never did quite figure out despite xrays, scans, goodness knows what, but that was a definite limp and yelp situation and took weeks to sort out.

It's a puzzlement!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Bouncing poodle!*

Pippin is a different dog this morning, so I think the meds must have kicked in!

She is eating fine, no grass eating, big BM, ready to go out for a little walk.

Think I was just panicking too soon. 

I have a call into the vet (she's in surgery at the moment) but things are looking good and I know if she goes off over the weekend I still have the vets available 24/7.

Thank you all for your support - sometimes you just need to talk things through! This forum is a sanity saver!!


----------



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

so glad pippin is feeling better today ....... its so scary when they are poorly isn't it !!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - sometimes 48 hours waiting for the drugs to kick in can feel like forever...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad Pippin is feeling better. It is so nerve wracking when they are ill and in pain. I am use to worrying about Pushkin and so it was quite a surprise Pippin was under the weather. I know when Swizzle's blood work was off I always was waiting for the other shoe to drop and I was worried that it had for you. Well the sight of Pippin prancing about ready to take her walk is about the best present you can have. So odd that they can't figure out that occasional stiffness. Have you ever thought about giving her chondroitin? I know a dog who could not do stairs for a year who started taking it and suddenly was able to not only take one stair but a flight. Yo may want to ask your vet on your next visit. I am so happy that the news is good this morning.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

This is the second "good news health update" I've read about one of our dear PF poodles this morning--_Woohoo! _:whoo:I hope we're on a winning streak here for all! Glad little Pippin is feeling better. I think we all willed her to. :grouphug: But I'm sure the antibiotics helped, too!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I've only just seen your post Hilary. Poor little Pippin,and what a strange set of symptoms. I don't know what to suggest really,it's all very very odd. My spoo Harley always had gastro problems,didn't affect his gait though. I do hope it's not anything serious and maybe the gait thing is to do with her having tummy ache? Do hope you get it sorted. Know what you mean about the worry,it's definitely like having children!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my!  Poor Pippin! Glad she is feeling better but I hope you can figure out what her problem truly is.......don't you wish they could talk?..........


----------

